# jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad



## ThomasL (2. Februar 2010)

nun drehen auch bei uns die Tierschützer völlig am Rad:

http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/region/Der-tolle-Hecht-aus-dem-Zuerichsee-ist-jetzt-ein-Fall-fuer-den-Richter/story/11220215


----------



## karpfenbrausi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

...und genau deswegen kommt man besser nicht in die Zeitung und meine Standartantwort ist immer " hab nix gefangen" oder "bin gerade erst gekommen"... 
Ich drücke dem armen Kerl die Daumen, dass er unbeschadet aus diesem Irrsinn herauskommt.
Grüße


----------



## Honeyball (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Jetzt muss man schon seine Fänge und vor allem seine Fangberichte verschweigen, weil diese realitätsfremden Spinner einem 'nen Strick daraus drehen können. #d#d#d

Schon die Tatsache, dass überhaupt ein Gericht über sowas verhandelt, ist ein Armutszeugnis. Aber Idioten haben halt häufiger die größere Lobby und die Vernunft bleibt auf der Strecke.:r


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

In Zukunft werden die Eidgenossen wohl nur auf Fische bis maximal 20 cm Länge Fischen dürfen, die bändigt man schneller.

Ich kann nur sagen ..#d:c#q
und hoffen, dass so ein Blötsinn nicht Schule macht ...


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schon die Tatsache, dass überhaupt ein Gericht über sowas verhandelt, ist ein Armutszeugnis. Aber Idioten haben halt häufiger die größere Lobby und die Vernunft bleibt auf der Strecke.:r




so siehts aus !!! |gr:
blöd ist halt immer nur das die "Tierschützer" immer ne größere Lobby haben als die Angler 
echt zum :vdie Argumentation


----------



## zulu (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Es wird immer schlimmer .

Heutzutag kann jeder hobbyrechtler auf die suche gehen , etwas finden
und dann klagen. Hatte auch schon mal so einen tieranwalt hinter mir stehen. Der war dermassen frech zu mir, am liebsten hätte ich ihn zu seinen klienten ins wasser befördert. Habe es aber vorgezogen einzupacken und mit dem rad woanders hinzufahren.
Er war zu fuss und konnte mich nicht verfolgen der alte sack.
Der typ war äusserst hässlich im gesicht ,sah aus wie ein habicht.  
Bestimmt mit sich selbst unzufrieden.  Leute gibts  tz tz

Z.


----------



## rob (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

eine dümmere anzeige gibt es wohl nicht mehr.....das gibt es ja nicht, diese so genannten tierschützer haben aber überhaupt keinen bezug zur realität und fauna.
da kann man nur auf die vernuft der richter hoffen.

dieses ganze petagesindel sollten wir am mond aussiedeln.


----------



## Ollek (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schon die Tatsache, dass überhaupt ein Gericht über sowas verhandelt, ist ein Armutszeugnis. Aber Idioten haben halt häufiger die größere Lobby und die Vernunft bleibt auf der Strecke.:r



Abwarten was bei rauskommt, denke mal (hoffe) die Vernunft setzt sich durch.
Und wenn dies geschieht ist der Fall für Angler sogar positiv zu werten.

Drannbleiben an dem Fall 

Gruss


----------



## fantazia (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Tja was sagt uns das?Ab sofort nur noch mit überdimensionierten Tackle losziehen damit man jeden noch so grossen Fisch einfach rausleihern kann.Big-Game Ausrüstung+Kampfstuhl wird wohl die richtige Wahl sein:q.
Dann können die Fische auch mal Wasserski fahren...............


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



rob schrieb:


> da kann man nur auf die vernuft der richter hoffen.


 

Jo eben, also drück ick da mal fett die Daumen #6


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



fantazia schrieb:


> Tja was sagt uns das?Ab sofort nur noch mit überdimensionierten Tackle losziehen damit man jeden noch so grossen Fisch einfach rausleihern kann.Big-Game Ausrüstung+Kampfstuhl wird wohl die richtige Wahl sein:q.
> Dann können die Fische auch mal Wasserski fahren...............


 
Oder sich die halten :
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=165&Itemid=175


----------



## Ollek (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Persönlich hoffe ich auf ein positives Urteil was auch aus deutscher tierschutzrelevanter Sicht akzeptabel ist.

Sprich das die 10 min Drill nicht als Unverhältnissmäßigkeit gesehen wird, was bei diversen anderen "Dingen" schon der Fall war und verurteilt wurde (und dem Angeln schaden zufügte) sondern als Notwendigkeit angesehen wird diesen Fisch sicher und ohne Schnurbruch an hängerträchtigen Gebieten etc.zu landen.

Denn genau das und nix anderes würde der Müslifraktion den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.

Gruss


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ich kenne die dortigen gestzlichen Regelungen nicht - aber nach deutschem Recht käme da nix bei rum bei einer solchen Anklage!

Im Gegenteil - man könnte sogar argumentieren, dass man sich Zeit lassen mußte, um den Fisch zu drillen, damit ein Abriss verhindert & eine sichere Landung gewährleistet werden konnte!

Naja - so schaffen die "Tierschützer" wenigstens mal ein Urteil und danach ist diese Sache hoffentlich erstmal geklärt!

Ernie


----------



## olaf70 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Das ist ja total stark ! Für so einen Blödsinn wird die wertvolle Arbeitszeit von Richtern,Staatsanwälten usw. verballert !
Dieser Wahnsinn wegen jedem Dreck vor Gericht zu ziehen geht mir schon seit langem auf den Sack. Was wollen die denn erst beim industriellen Fischfang unternehmen?
Es ist immer das Gleiche : Wenn man an die Großen nicht rankommt, dann schnappt man sich halt ein paar Kleine.
In diesem Sinne.
Glück auf !


----------



## Ollek (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

:m @ Spezie

Ist doch genau mein Reden, hoffe nur das dieser Angler nicht zur seltsamen Sorte gehört die Fische randrillen und wieder Schnur geben randrillen Schnur geben....usw. obwohl vom Prinzip längst Kescherbar.

|bigeyes:q Ist kein Witz solls geben.

Ne so sieht der nicht aus und das Urteil geben sich die Tierschützer quasi selber...Eigentor wie es so schön heisst.

Gruss


----------



## Hackersepp (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ich hab auch nur den Kopf geschüttelt.... 
Auf Angelwoche steht, dass er zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt wurde.... (300)

Wer weiß, wie sich der Kerl am Wasser angestellt hat - vorallem die Landung wird wohl auch einige Male nicht geklappt haben.
Das ist einfach Futter für die Presse. 

Auwa oder Herr Rex Hunt hätten meiner Meinung nach schon längst eine Anzeige bekommen müssen.


----------



## Ollek (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nur den Kopf geschüttelt....
> Auf Angelwoche steht, dass er zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt wurde.... (300)



|kopfkrat Wie jetzt der wurde schon verurteilt? Aber auf der Seite vom TA Zürich ist steht doch das heute der Gerichtstermin ist zumindest laut Anzeigedatum des Berichts.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Oh ha , Ich muss sagen " Hut ab und vor s Gesicht " Da freut sich der Angler über den Fisch seinen Lebens und promt sind diese Naturapostel zur Stelle ! Wenn ein 10 miütiger Hechtdrill schon Tierquälerei sein soll , was is dann bitte der Drill auf einer der Profi Blinker CD s von 9 Stunden ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Erik_D (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

@fishcatcher99: Sowas wie deine Signatur trägt nicht grade dazu bei, Ärger zu vermeiden. Das grenzt schon an Aufruf zu Straftaten.


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Erik_D schrieb:


> @fishcatcher99: Sowas wie deine Signatur trägt nicht grade dazu bei, Ärger zu vermeiden. Das grenzt schon an Aufruf zu Straftaten.


 

Und davon mal ab, sollten auch wir ANGLER die NATUR schützen ... Viel Spass beim uffbammeln #d


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Man kann die Sache vermutlich gelassen sehen. Ein Urteil schafft da auch Rechtsklarheit und vermutlich werden die "Tierschützer" eine schwere Niederlage hinnehmen müssen.

Von daher ist eine solcher Prozeß für die Angler eher vorteilhaft, auch wenn man das nur als Farce bezeichnen kann.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn sowas in Deutschland passieren würde, dann würde ich Geld für die Gerichtskosten spenden.


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Servus. Also leute wenn ich immer nur Körner fressen würde wäre ich auch agressiv auf alles und Jeden. Mensch das kann nicht gesund sein so ein richtig fetter Schweinebraten gehöt nun mal auf den Teller. Wie ich immer zu meinem Frauchen sage "Die Menscheit verblödet immer mehr". Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## marcel1182 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Zum Glück wurde er freigesprochen!


----------



## flasha (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



> Tieranwalt Antoine F. Goetschel, der im Kanton Zürich die Interessen der Tiere vertritt



Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Koghaheiner (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Das sind genau die Folgen auf die ich eigentlich hinweisen wollte mit dem Posting "da stößt mir was sauer auf beim AngelDVD gucken.." Man kann ja alles machen, nur man muß das nicht auch noch zeigen. Hätte der Typ nicht in der Zeitung die Klappe aufgerissen über seinen Fang müsste er nicht 200 Franken Geldbuße zahlen und auch nicht die auf Bewährung ausgesetzte Geldstrafe von 300 Franken...naja, die ja nicht wenn er keine hechte mehr 10 min. drillt in den nächsten 2 Jahren. Bekloppt, ich weiß, so sind aber nun mal die Zeiten...


----------



## Koghaheiner (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo Ihr das alles lest, aber laut den Artikeln ist das Verfahren überhaupt noch nicht abgeschlossen |kopfkrat...



Mea culpa, es sind nur Anträge, lesen bedeutet halt nicht gleich verstehen..... 

Zitat Anfang: " Die  Anträge der Anklage lauten:

  - Schuldigsprechung im Sinne der Anklage.

  - Bestrafung mit einer Geldstrafe von 6 Tagessätzen zu 50 Franken (entsprechend 300 Franken) sowie einer Buße  von 200 Franken.

  - Gewährung des bedingten Vollzugs der Geldstrafe unter Ansetzung einer Probezeit von 2 Jahren.

  - Festsetzung einer Ersatzfreiheitsstrafe von 2 Tagen bei schuldhafter Nichtbezahlung der Busse.

  - Kostenauflage.

  Als gesetzliche Geschädigtenvertreter werden die  Gesundheitsdirektion des Kantons Zürich (Veterinäramt) und Tieranwalt Dr. Antoine Goetschel  genannt. Der Angeschuldigte sieht sich nun genötigt, einen rechtlichen Beistand  zu suchen. Der Verteidiger wird ihn in der Hauptverhandlung vom 2. Februar  gegen die juristische Übermacht unterstützen. Die Verhandlung ist öffentlich: 9  Uhr im Gerichtsgebäude Horgen, Burghaldenstr. 3, 8810 Horgen.
  Das Recht ist auf unserer Seite! " 

Zitat Ende...

wollen wir hoffen das es nicht dazu kommt...


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Nochmal. es kann durchaus sein, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft dieses Verfahren zur Anklage gebracht hat, um einen Präzedenzfall zu schaffen für zukünftige Anzeigen, die mit Bezug auf diesen Fall sofort eingestellt werden können. 

Ein Urteil gegen den Angler wäre für mich mehr als überraschend.


----------



## locotus (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Er wurde freigesprochen, mit einer meiner Meinung nach vernünftigen Begründung.

hier der Link http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/linkes-ufer/HechtProzess-Fischer-freigesprochen/story/13519152


----------



## paul hucho (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ich frage mich warum diese Idioten nicht gleich ein Verfahren gegen alle Angler der Welt einleiten:r:r:v|splat:.Wenn man keine Ahnung von etwas hat sollte man auch die Fresse halten.#d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nochmal. es kann durchaus sein, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft dieses Verfahren zur Anklage gebracht hat, um einen Präzedenzfall zu schaffen für zukünftige Anzeigen, die mit Bezug auf diesen Fall sofort eingestellt werden können.
> 
> Ein Urteil gegen den Angler wäre für mich mehr als überraschend.



Das ist gar nicht so abwegig! Und falls der verhandelnde Richter grad von einem entspannten Angelwochenende aus seiner Jagdhütte heimgekehrt ist und dann direkt diesen Fall auf den Tisch bekommt...|rolleyes


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Wenn's so weiter geht, müssen wir bald in Gewässern mit größeren Fischen mit 50er Mono und 300gr Vollglasrute fischen, damit bekommt man alles, bis auf einen dicken Waller, schnell ans Ufer gezogen - wenn es sein muss auf das Ufer und bis zum Auto! |krach::r #d#d


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Jeder hier sollte sich bewusst sein dass es immer mehrere Seiten gibt etwas zu Sehen, und aus der Sicht eines Nichtanglers und Freund der Natur kann sich so eine Aussage, wie von dem Angler in der Zeitung getroffen dann schon sehr "merkwürdig" anhören.

Da es hier um einen Raubfischangler geht hört sich alles ja noch ganz normal an und ist aus meiner Sicht auch nachvollziehbar und vertretbar, was wäre aber gewesen wenn es um die Freunde des Karpfenangelns C&R gegangen wäre, dann möchte ich nicht unbedingt etwas damit zu haben weil ich nicht glaube dass man einem Naturfreund unbedingt dass alles als nachvollziehbar darlegen könnte.


----------



## Ollek (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wenn's so weiter geht, müssen wir bald in Gewässern mit größeren Fischen mit 50er Mono und 300gr Vollglasrute fischen, damit bekommt man alles, bis auf einen dicken Waller, schnell ans Ufer gezogen - wenn es sein muss auf das Ufer und bis zum Auto! |krach::r #d#d




|bigeyesWarum denn????  Es hat doch grade jemand zuminest auf schweizer Seite entschieden das dem nicht so ist oder sein muss...

Das war ein glattes Eigentor der Gemüsetaliban :q

Warum alles verstecken und nicht zeigen was man tut? solange es nach tierschutzrelevanten Gesichtspunkten zugeht können diese Sojatofuvereine einem mal Kreuzweise

Da bräuchte ich nicht mal nen Anwalt für um Angeln zu rechtfertigen#d


----------



## Spaceguppy (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Moin,


> was wäre aber gewesen wenn es um die Freunde des Karpfenangelns C&R gegangen wäre


 
Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, warum C&R an Fischarten gebunden sein sollte, braucht man das nicht hypothetisch zu betrachten, denn dazu gibt es schon (deutsche!) Urteile!
Es gab hier auch mal jemanden mit blauer Glücksjacke, dem öffentliche Profilierung auf dem Rücken von Raubfischen nicht ganz fremd war. Dies wurde von vielen Boardies missbilligt.

Im Grundsatz liegt zwischen Tierschützern und Anglern doch gar nicht so viel Trennendes. Waidgerechtigkeit verbietet unnötig langes Drillen und unangemessenes Gerät. Ich hoffe, dass das hier durchaus mehrheitsfähig wäre und hätte z.B. kein Problem damit, wenn endlich jemand die Vollpfosten anzeigen könnte, die z.B. mit 25er FC auf Hecht angeln. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## daci7 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

das für so einen schwachsinn so viele arbeitsstunden vergeudet werden ist schon seeeehr bedenklich...


----------



## Vechs (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ich finde Spaceguppy hat vollkommen Recht.
Tierschützer und Angler wollen zu 90% das Gleiche erreichen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso sich dann über die 10% unterschiedlicher Meinung soviel Hass verbreitet statt die 90% Zustimmung zusammen umzusetzen.

Aussagen wie dämlich die Leute doch sind helfen da auch nicht weiter.
Sicherlich gefällt es mit auch nicht wenn man nun schon Angst haben muss seinen Fang zu präsentieren, aber diese extreme Fraktion ist halt zu über eifrig.

Das aber Leute mit 25 FC auf Hecht einen auf den Deckel bekommen das fände ich auch ganz gut. 
Natürlich nimmt man bei den Naturschützern die absoluten Extremisten als Beispiel und alle normalen Tierschützer sind auch so, aber schon mal anders herum gedacht?
Die nehmen natürlich auch den schlimmsten Angler, der selbst bei uns nur Verachtung findet weil er alles abschlägt und verbotene Methoden einsetzt und behaupten ALLE Angler wären so schlimm.


Ich für meinen Teil kann behaupten, ich bin Angler UND Naturschützer und zu beidem stehe ich.


----------



## Koghaheiner (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

High five für unsere schweizer Angelkollegen, kann man da nur sagen..


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

also, anscheinend hat unser Kollege im Gericht gesiegt. Das schließe ich aus den im Bericht untensteheneden Kommentaren. alles andere wäre acu habsuluter Schwachsinn gewesen. Es ist doch 1000 mal schonender für den Fisch, ihn auszudrillen, statt ihn, wie es schon so treffluch beschrieben wurde, Wasserski fahren zu lassen.
Diese selbsternannten haben doch echt zum Teil echt einen an der Klatsche.....


Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Hallo, die Steigerung von diesen "Tierschützern" kann nur eine Vegetarierin sein! Die nimmt noch nicht mal Fleisch in den Mund!:m:m Gruß Shorty


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

@shorty

Aber sie würde gerne, bleibt jedoch tapfer und sagt sich: "Nein,nein,nein, ich lass' es nicht zu das mir so ein kleines Stückchen Fleisch so einen großen Spaß macht!"|supergri


----------



## Baschtii (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Was soll so ein Mist?
Ich meine es muss sein diese Apparate so lange zu drillen, er kann ja nicht ahnen ein solches Kaliber zu fangen.
Außerdem ist es besser ihn so zu drillen, als dass er den Haken bis zum Verenden im Maul steckt!


----------



## cren (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Da freut man sich über einen Kapitalen Fang und die Tierschützer schleifen einen vor Gericht.|kopfkrat

Ich hoffe auf die Richter damit die Tierschützer nicht mit jeder "Langeweile Aktion" Recht bekommen.|krach:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

@spacegruppy
Es gab hier auch mal jemanden mit blauer Glücksjacke, dem öffentliche Profilierung auf dem Rücken von Raubfischen nicht ganz fremd war. Dies wurde von vielen Boardies missbilligt.

Muß ich dass verstehen?


----------



## donluigi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Also liebe Anglerkollegen

Das Ganze ist ja von sich aus schon lächerlich. Das schlimmste ist, dass der ganze Fall auf dem Rücken eines einfachen Fischers ausgetragen wird. 
Zur Verhandlung (ich war gestern anwesend).
Das Ganze lief auf folgendes raus: Der Tieranwalt machte geltend, dass das 10 Minuten lange Drillen Tierquälerei sei. Im schweizerischen Tierschutzvgesetz steht darüber nichts konkretes. Nur in etwa soviel: "Der Fisch soll so schonend und so schnell wie möglich gedrillt werden". Dies hat der angeklagte Fischer auch gemacht. ( Hecht von 22 Pfund, kann man nun wirklich nicht einfach in 15 Sekunden einziehen). Des weiteren meinte er, der erfahrene Fischer hätte merken müssen, dass er diesen Fisch nicht einfach so hätte einziehen können und deshalb den Fisch durch das Durchtrennen der Angelschnur hätte befreien müssen! (Da sieht man, dass sich unser lieber Tieranwalt in keiner Weise mit der Anglerei auskennt).  In der Verhandlungspause sagte mir der Tieranwalt, er wolle einen Präzedezfall schaffen, worauf ich Ihm begegnete, dass es aber nicht richtig sei, dies auf dem Rücken eines Fischers auszutragen, der nichts, aber auch gar nichts Falsch gemacht hat und sich genau an das Fischereigesetz ( Richtige Schnurdicke, Stahlvorfach usw.) gehalten hat. Antwort: Das sei nun halt mal so.
Der Bezirksrichter kam nach der Pause zum Schluss, dass der Fischer freizusprechen sei, da er gegen kein Gesetz verstossen habe. Also FREISPRUCH. 
Leider habe ich heute Morgen erfahren, dass der Tieranwalt den Fall weiterziehen will. Warscheinlich, um ein für alle mal klären zu lassen, ob das Drillen nun Tierquälerei ist und wenn ja, ab was für einer Dauer (1 Minute, 5 Minuten, 10 Minuten etc.).
Nun, mir stösst das Ganze einfach sauer auf, dass es wiederum auf dem Rücken des einfachen Fischers ausgetragen wird.
Hier noch ein Link zur heutigen Presse:
http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/Tieranwalt-erwaegt-Rekurs-gegen-Hechturteil-10354838


----------



## Moe (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Mein Favorit aus dem von dir oben geposteten link ist 
"*Viele Leser fragen sich, ob Sie als Tieranwalt nichts Besseres zu tun  haben." 
*
Aber mich schockt ja, das ein Tieranwalt dafür ist, die Schnur abzuschneiden. Dann soll der Hecht mit 20m Schnur UND Haken weiterschwimmen? Der wird sich sicherlich nicht innerhalb weniger Stunden lösen. Was ist wenn der Hecht den Köder Volley genommen hat und ganz hinten den haken Stecken hat? Und der Haken soll rosten? |kopfkrat und wenns ein rostfreier Haken ist?!

Ich hoffe einfach nur,das beim Verfahren nichts rauskommt. Das schafft vl. einen Präzedenzfall und die nächsten 7 Anwälte überlegen sich nen anständigen Job oder kümmern sich um wirklich gequälte Tiere....





EDIT: Okay, 5000€/Monat kostets den Kanton, einen Tieranwalt zu haben. Davon wird das meiste aufs Anwaltskonto gehen (wohin auch sonst?!) Und das zusätzlich zu den anderen Einkünften aus "normalen" Verfahren.... erklärt einiges.


----------



## Vechs (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Nun muss ich aber auch mal sagen, dass solche Leute wie der "Tieranwalt" in meinen Augen keine Tierschützer sind.
Wie kann er denn behaupten dass man die Schnur durchschneiden müsse wenn der Drill zu lange dauert? Der Fisch ist bestimmt wahnsinnig froh wenn er ins Geäst abhauen kann um die Schnur dort zu verwickeln und elendig zu Grunde geht |krach:

Der Kerl ist einfach Pressegeil und will sich profilieren, ich denke die meisten (vernünftigen) Tierschützer werden sich auch von solchen Leuten ganz weit distanzieren.


----------



## Ollek (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Vechs schrieb:


> Der Kerl ist einfach Pressegeil und will sich profilieren, ich denke die meisten (vernünftigen) Tierschützer werden sich auch von solchen Leuten ganz weit distanzieren.



Machen sie auch, die meisten normalen Tierschützer (echte,keine Spendensammler) wenden sich bereits ab von diesen Leuten.

:qIch sehe der Sache weiterhin entspannt und heiter zu da sich hier eine Lobby gezielt selbst entstellt. (zum Trottel macht darf ich laut Boardregeln nicht schreiben) 
Weil kein *normaler Richter* einen notwendigen Drill von 10 min abstrafen wird um im Gegenzug das Abschneiden mit samt Köder und Schnur als Tierschutzgerecht einzustufen.

Sollte doch anders entschieden werden werd ich meine Millionen aus der Schweiz abziehen unabhängig der CD :q:q:q

Gruss


----------



## rob (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

wir werden den tieranwalt wegen quälerei anzeigen, da er öffentlich das abschneiden der schnur mit haken empfiehlt.
d.h. es ist laut seiner meinung besser einen fisch mit 20 meter schnur plus haken weiter schwimmen zu lassen.
das ist der wahre skandal und der gehört zu rechenschaft gezogen.:m

in dem artikel der züricher zeitung findet ihr unten unteranderem folgenden beitrag verlinkt:

12-Jähriger fängt 250-Kilo-Fisch

Petri Heil! In Connecticut hat ein Teenager einen Bullenhai an Land gezogen. Er kämpfte 45 Minuten mit dem 250 Kilogramm schweren Fisch - und brach damit einen 26 Jahre alten Rekord. Mehr...
(quelle:  http://www.20min.ch)


muhhhahha der passt so richtig gut dazu. sollten wir dem anwalt als vergleich schicken.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Stutzig macht mich die folgende Behauptung aus dem Artikel:


> In Deutschland gibt es ein Urteil aus dem Jahr 1993. Ein Fischer wurde damals verurteilt, weil er länger als eine Minute gedrillt hat. Also wurde er wegen Tierquälerei zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Diese Frage wollte ich auch von einem Schweizer Gericht beantwortet haben. Leider habe ich noch keine Antwort erhalten.



Mache ich mich schon seit Jahren in Deutschland strafbar???


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

.......


----------



## trixi-v-h (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ich bin absoluter Gegner von solchen Spinnern aber einen interessanten Aspekt,der uns auch zum nachdenken anregen sollte,hat dieser Typ angesprochen und zwar die Dauer des Drills. Es ist klar das man Fische ab einer gewissen Grösse nicht einfach aus dem Wasser holt wie eine kleine Plötze aber der Drill sollte auch nicht durch unpassend leichtes Gerät unnötig verlängert werden. Ich möchte Zufallsfänge von dieser Aussage ausschliessen, sondern meine das gezielte Nachstellen einer Fischart mit solchem Gerät um einen "schönen" Drill zu erleben.


----------



## jobo61 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Tja, so ist es, solche Sinner sterben nie aus.
Es steht jeden Morgen wieder einer auf.:v


----------



## Ollek (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mache ich mich schon seit Jahren in Deutschland strafbar???



|kopfkrat Ich wüsste nicht wofür, auch wenn manche Leute mit B12 Mangelerscheinungen das anders sehen.
Klar schwarze Schafe gibts auch beim Angeln wo sich diese Typen dann gierig draufstürzen...aber wie überall.

@ Gründler 

Sammelklagen gibts nicht .....
|kopfkrat oder in der Schweiz doch?

Gruss


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

......


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Info: Sammelklage


----------



## Ollek (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

|kopfkratHmm wäre eine Klage gegen den Tieranwalt überhaupt auf aktueller Aussage dessen das man beim Angeln die Schnur kappen soll weil der Drill sonnst zu lange dauert überhaupt sinnvoll? (auch wenns nur mal angenommen wäre )

Ich meine bisher war das ja nur "Gewäsch" eines Menschen der diesbezüglich keine Erfahrung hat. (Drill, Angeln, etc)

Und solange er keine öffentlichen Publikationen in Umlauf bringt wo er dieses bewirbt oder von anderen verlangt oder bedrängt es so zu tun werden Richter ihm immer eines besseren belehren.

Lasse reden...oder wie ging das Lied?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Vechs schrieb:


> Ich finde Spaceguppy hat vollkommen Recht.
> Tierschützer und Angler wollen zu 90% das Gleiche erreichen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso sich dann über die 10% unterschiedlicher Meinung soviel Hass verbreitet statt die 90% Zustimmung zusammen umzusetzen.
> 
> .



Es geht hier nicht um Tierschützer, sondern um Tierrechtler. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied, denn mit Tierrechtlern haben wir Angler nullkommanull gemeinsam. 

Davon ab halte ich die Ganze Sache für extrem gefährlich. Es geht hier im Grunde nicht um eine Drilldauer, sondern um den Drill überhaupt, und somit um die Angelfischerei insgesamt. Was uns ( zu Recht ) vollkommen abstrus und überzogen vorkommt, muß einem Richter nicht unbedingt genauso erscheinen. Ich kenne die Schweizer Rechtsprechung nicht, aber der Gleiche Fall in Deutschland ( und das wird nur eine Frage der Zeit sein ), könnte u.U. üble Folgen haben.
Da spielt auch die Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können eine untergeordnete Rolle, denn das kann man ohne weiteres aus dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches als gegeben und von großen Teilen der Anglerschaft anerkannt, ableiten.


----------



## TRANSformator (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Tierschützer, sondern um Tierrechtler. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied, denn mit Tierrechtlern haben wir Angler nullkommanull gemeinsam.
> 
> Davon ab halte ich die Ganze Sache für extrem gefährlich. Es geht hier im Grunde nicht um eine Drilldauer, sondern um den Drill überhaupt, und somit um die Angelfischerei insgesamt. Was uns ( zu Recht ) vollkommen abstrus und überzogen vorkommt, muß einem Richter nicht unbedingt genauso erscheinen. Ich kenne die Schweizer Rechtsprechung nicht, aber der Gleiche Fall in Deutschland ( und das wird nur eine Frage der Zeit sein ), könnte u.U. üble Folgen haben.
> Da spielt auch die Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können eine untergeordnete Rolle, denn das kann man ohne weiteres aus dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches als gegeben und von großen Teilen der Anglerschaft anerkannt, ableiten.



So sehe ich das auch. Das ganze mag noch so lächerlich erscheinen und unter gesunden Gesichtspunkten nur ein Urteil zu lassen. Nichtsdestotrotz steht dort das gesamte Hobby "Angeln" auf dem Spiel. Es soll auch unter Richtern Menschen geben, die eine ähnliche Sichtweise wie diese Tierrechtler haben. Selbst ein Richter, der eigentlich garkeine Ahnung von der Materie hat, kann gefährlich werden. Wer sagt, dass der zuständige Richter das unbedingt so sehen muss wie wir.

Ich werde das genauestens verfolgen. Was dieses Thema angeht, sind wir nicht unbedingt so weit von der Schweiz entfernt. Dieses Verfahren hat ein gewaltiges Konfliktpotenzial. Stellt euch vor dieses Verfahren gäbe es nun in Deutschland und letztlich würde euch man das Drillen und damit quasi die komplette Angelei gesetzlich untersagen. Was dann wohl los wäre......

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ja da habt Ihr wohl Recht, aber dagegen machen können wa jetzt nüscht. Ick für meinen Teil angel weiter wie immer, und wenn der Drill 2-3-4min. dauert, dann ist das so. Und ick werd nen Teufel tun mich am Wasser irgend jemanden gegenüber zu rechtfertigen, geschweige noch ne Superstory für de Presse zum besten geben.


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

......


----------



## TRANSformator (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ja da habt Ihr wohl Recht, aber dagegen machen können wa jetzt nüscht. Ick für meinen Teil angel weiter wie immer, und wenn der Drill 2-3-4min. dauert, dann ist das so. Und ick werd nen Teufel tun mich am Wasser irgend jemanden gegenüber zu rechtfertigen, geschweige noch ne Superstory für de Presse zum besten geben.



Ist meiner Meinung nach auch die beste Lösung, so handhabe ich das auch. Mit Tierschützern diskutiere und tausche ich mich konstruktiv liebend gern aus, auch am Wasser, sehe ich mich doch selbst auch als einen solchen. Aber mit diesen Tierrechtlern ist eine konstruktive Diskussion nicht möglich, an einer konstruktiven Diskussion hatte Menschen dieser Gattung, die ich so getroffen habe, auch nie Interesse. Die haben lediglich Interesse an einer Simplex-Konversation. Sie diktieren und missionieren und du lässt dich missionieren. Das ist auch der einzig gangbare Weg für diese Menschen, Kompromisse kennen sie nicht.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen und deswegen verschwende ich mit diesen Menschen am Wasser auch nicht eine meiner kostbaren Angelminuten, wenn es sich irgendwie vermeiden lässt.

Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



gründler schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Ziel dieser Leute als 1988-1990 der Wahnsinn losging.
> 
> lg



Was ging denn da los?  Ich war beim Bund...


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Hätte er ihn zurückgesetzt gäbe keinen Ärger. So einen entnimmt man ja auch nicht.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Hätte er ihn zurückgesetzt gäbe keinen Ärger. So einen entnimmt man ja auch nicht.



Chips und Cola?


----------



## Ollek (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Hätte er ihn zurückgesetzt gäbe keinen Ärger. So einen entnimmt man ja auch nicht.



Stimmt, hätte er ihn zurückgesetzt gabe es seitens der Peta einen Orden "Tierrechtler des Jahres"

Da hat der Hecht_*killer *_vollkommen Recht das man so einen maßigen Fisch zurücksetzt:q

Gruss


----------



## antonio (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Hätte er ihn zurückgesetzt gäbe keinen Ärger. So einen entnimmt man ja auch nicht.



|kopfkrat|uhoh:#d

ist ja freigesprochen worden der junge es gibt auch noch vernünftige richter.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Chips und Cola?


 
für mich mit bitte ....


----------



## rob (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkratHmm wäre eine Klage gegen den Tieranwalt überhaupt auf aktueller Aussage dessen das man beim Angeln die Schnur kappen soll weil der Drill sonnst zu lange dauert überhaupt sinnvoll? (auch wenns nur mal angenommen wäre )



das ist genau so sinnvoll wie die klage des tieranwaltes gegen den angler, für mich die selbe ebene.
vielleicht geht ihm ja der knopf auf, wenn man ihn mit unserem vorwurf einmal konfrontiert.

die hypothese das der rechtler beim obersten gerichtshof gewinnt und dann somit das angeln überhaupt illegal wäre ist eine schaurige vorstellung...


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

ich verwette meinen Hintern : Es dauert nicht mehr lange, denn haben wir hier in Deutschland den gleichen prozess, angestrebt durch "unsere" Tierrechtler laufen. Ein Blick in die gängigen Angelzeitungen, den richtigen Anwalt der alles mitmacht und schon läuft das.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ging denn da los?  Ich war beim Bund...




Na Uli, das dürfte doch wohl klar sein. Verbot des Wettfischens, des Setzkeschers, des lebenden Köderfisches. Zuletzt die Diskussion um das Entnahmegebot.
Das Schräubchen wird immer ein bisschen stärker angezogen und Stück für Stück wird das Angeln kastriert.
Und nur weil alle möglichen Gesinnungen unter den Anglern unbedingt Ihre Ansicht durchbringen wollen, anstatt jeder für sich nach seinem Gusto zu fischen und nach außen hin mit Stärke und Einheitlichkeit aufzutreten.


----------



## GreenMonsta (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Hätte er den Hecht hart drillen sollen so das die Schnur reisst? Wäre das besser gewesen,schön mit einem Haken im Maul zu verenden?? Bei 116cm  muß man den Fisch schonmal ziehen lassen...


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ich bin zwar kein Hechtangler aber:
ISt die Vorschrfift mit dem Stahlvorfach nicht sogar deswegen eingeführt worden DAMIT die Schnur nicht durchgescheuert, durchgebissen wird und der Hecht nicht die Gefahr läuft mit einem Wobbler, Blinker, etc. im Maul rumschwimmen zu müssen?!?!
Außerdem ist es doch nachweislich, daß Angeln die schonenste Methode ist, einen Fisch zu fangen. An dr Langleine verenden die Tiere ja auch, bevor sie eingezogen und abgeschlagen werden, geschweige denn was mit den Fischen passiert, die zuunterst in den Schleppnetzen liegen, breitgequetscht von Tonnen anderen Fischen........


----------



## Urmeli (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Hallo,

Also ich würd sagen, egal ob man hart gedrillt hätte, abgerissen und die schnur mit haken im maul gewesen oder wie in diesem Fall, fachgerecht ausgedrillt hätte, wenn  der "Richtige" es sieht , wäre dem Angelkollegen  daraus ein Strick gedreht worden. 
Bin auch ganz dafür dass keinTier gequält werden darf, aber man muss doch bei der realität bleiben. Angeln und somit Fische fangen und töten gibt es seid die Menschheit besteht. Es gibt immer wieder welche die zu kleinkariert im Denken sind um das zu verstehen. Wieso stellen die sich nicht längs der Autobahnen und kuken ob die Viehtransporte alle In Ordnung sind, sie müssten ja dann jeden einzelnen Bauern verklagen weil der wissentlich seine Kuh verkauft hat die zur Schlachtbank gehen soll und dort getötet wird. Alles Quatsch. Verschiedene Tierschützer sind Radikalisten und blind um zu verstehen was überhaupt in der Welt noch real ist.  Gefährlich wird es eben  wenn wir  Anglern und unsere Verbände uneinig sind, sich nicht zu Wort melden, solche Vorfälle unkommentiert lassen, Schwächen zeigen und angreifbar werden für solche hirnlosen Spinner und solche " Blödsinnigkeiten" wie sie diesem Angler widerfahren ist.  

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## Ollek (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und nur weil alle möglichen Gesinnungen unter den Anglern unbedingt Ihre Ansicht durchbringen wollen, anstatt jeder für sich nach seinem Gusto zu fischen und nach außen hin mit Stärke und Einheitlichkeit aufzutreten.



Ich würde das nicht bei allen möglichen Gesinnungen festmachen sondern bei den zwei bedeutendsten in Deutschland..wobei die mit den 4 Buchstaben für mich fraglich ist/war/hoffentlich bald nicht mehr sein wird 



> *1998: Zwei Angler werden an der Weser ( Niedersachsen ) von der Wasserschutzpolizei wegen Setzkescherhenutzung angezeigt. Einer hat 13 Rotfedern im Kescher. Er wendet sich an die AngelWoche. Dort wird der Kontakt zum Deutschen Anglerverband ( DAV ) hergestellt, denn der VDSF hat einen Rechtsbeistand verweigert. *





> *Seit vielen Jahren kämpft AngelWoche gegen das sinnlose Setzkescherverbot in einigen Bundesländern und gegen die Hetzjagd einiger Tierschützer auf Angler, die den Setzkescher verwendeten. Traurig, aber wahr: Sogar der Verband deutscher Sportfischer ( VDSF ) beteiligte sich an der Jagd — auf die eigenen Mitglieder!*


Quelle


Gruss


----------



## Vechs (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

kann man dem "Anwalt" nicht nachweisen das er auf der Fahrt zum Gericht mit seinem geilen 700 PS BMW (garantiert fährt der sowas) eine Mücke mutwillig gerammt hat, die an seiner Windschutzscheibe elendig verendete !?
Das war absoluter Vorsatz, wäre er nur 1 km/h gefahren, hätte die Mücke ausweichen können. Ebenso hätte er auch sein Lenkrad verreissen und ausweichen können. Er hat den Tod dieser Mücke in Kauf genommen um an seinem Auto keinen finanziellen Schaden zu ereiden...

Die arme Mücke hinterlässt 17 Frauen und 242.345 Kinder... #d


----------



## j4ni (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und nur weil alle möglichen Gesinnungen unter den Anglern unbedingt Ihre Ansicht durchbringen wollen, anstatt jeder für sich nach seinem Gusto zu fischen und nach außen hin mit Stärke und Einheitlichkeit aufzutreten.



Na toll...jetzt hab ich Tinte auf dem Monitor, weil ich das unterschreiben mußte, aber was soll's das ist es wert! und ich setze sogar noch ein Ausrufungszeichen oben drauf also !! und das tue ich sonst nie!


----------



## Ollek (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



> Und nur weil alle möglichen Gesinnungen unter den Anglern unbedingt Ihre Ansicht durchbringen wollen, anstatt jeder für sich nach seinem Gusto zu fischen und nach außen hin mit Stärke und Einheitlichkeit aufzutreten.


Dann geb ich euch Mods und Admins nen Tip...schaltet das Board offline. #6

Wir haben vom Prinzip nur 2 wirklich grosse Gesinnungen und Sprachrohre

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber mit "alle möglichen Gesinnungen"bezieht es sich für mich irgendwie auf viele Angler die sich gegenseitig in die Suppe spucken.
Und das ist auch alles richtig, das Board/Internet allgemein zeigt es oft sehr deutlich.
Aber was ich auch sehe, draussen am Wasser, auf den Kuttern, in den Vereinssitzungen, bei Treffen usw..usw. ziehen deutsche Angler dann doch sehr an einem Strang.

Jedenfalls sind Anfeindungen die absolute Ausnahme, weder die Kochtopf noch C&R Fraktion, weder die Spinn noch die Setzkescherbenutzenden Stippangler *giften sich draussen* an.
Für mich ist das alles sehr Internetbezogen der Streit unter Anglern, aber das Problem sehe ich dabei nicht.

Das Problem begann für meine Begriffe mit den Firlefanz zwschen DAV und VDSF (DAV kann ich da gar nicht ausnehmen #d) und da gabs noch kein Internet.
Dieser Affentanz der beiden Verbände hat der deutschen Anglerschaft mehr geschadet als irgendeine Kochtopp und Zurücksetzdiskussion im Internet....Allerdings sind diese Verbände die Urheber dieses Querels.

Und man kann nur hoffen das die Annährung der beiden Verbände für die Zukunft klare Regeln schafft in allen Belangen.
Genau da sehe ich das Problem und die Chance als das ich irgendwelche Einzeldiskussionen auch in der Menge dafür verantwortlich mache.

Und Streitereien im Netz grade bei "Futterneidthemen" sind nunmal irgendwo normal. (Und wer meint im Ausland gibts das nicht unter Anglern und Fischern hat noch nie 2 Norwegische Kutterfischer streiten sehen

Wer mal sehen will wo es richtig kracht kann mal in diversen Rechtsforen nachsehen wo ein Anwalt mehr zu wissen scheint wie der andere...dennoch ist auch diese Lobby stark.

Gruss


----------



## j4ni (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Moin,

stimmt schon es kommt aber auch ein wenig die Aussenwirkung ins Spiel, denn gerade im Internet sind Angler für viele "Interessengruppen" schnell zu finden, eher noch als am Wasser!
Ansonsten stimme ich dir (mit leichten Einschränkungen) zu, dass das Netz und die "echte Welt" zwei Paar Schuhe sind.


----------



## donluigi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

@Hechtkiller
@Ollek

Hallo Ihr beiden. Leider stimmt das nicht was ihr sagt. Bei uns in der Schweiz ist es gesetzlich verboten einen Fisch, der das Mindestfangmass hat und alle sonstigen Kriterien erfüllt (Nicht in der Schonzeit gefangen usw.) wieder freizulassen. Das sogenannte Catch und Release ist seit 1.1.2009 strengstens Verboten. Ihr seht also, hätte er den Fisch wieder freigelassen, hätter er eine Anzeige am Hals, wäre ganz sicher verurteilt worden und hätte sich eine saftige Busse, (ich denke so ca. 500 bis 1000.- CHF) eingefangen. Ihr seht also, wir Fischer in der Schweiz habens nicht leicht.


----------



## Ollek (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

@ Donluigi

 Das war auch nur ironisch gemeint auf Hechtkillers Aussage bezogen auf das freilassen und alles wäre gut...glaub mir ich weiss das.

:qoder meinst du er hätte tatsächlich nen Orden von der Peta dafür bekommen?

Gruss #g


----------



## neele (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Soviel Dummheit tut weh..... 
Der Anwalt / Kläger gehört wegen groben Unfugs verklagt.

Gruß neele


----------



## donluigi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

@Ollek

Natürlich hab ich das mit dem Orden nicht ernsthaft angenommen. Ich wollte allen einfach mal Mitteilen, in was für einem Dilemma wir schweizer Fischer uns befinden. Es ist ja wirklich bald so, dass wenn man einen Fisch an der Angel hat, sich zuerst umschaut, ob da so ein Tierrechtler rumsteht. Ist jetzt natürlich etwas "überspitzt" formuliert, aber wenns so weitergeht, wo kommen wir denn da hin? Ich werde dann warscheinlich Asyl in Deutschland beantragen.


----------



## dramone (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

mal meine 2cent zu der Gesetzgebung in der CH

- c+r ist nicht grundsätzlich verboten (beifang, wertvolle laichtiere etc., ermessensspielraum des anglers, "reines" c+r hingegen schon)
- der widerhaken ist auch nicht generell verboten
- der lebende köfi ist auch nicht generell verboten


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



gründler schrieb:


> Durchaus machbar und eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Unser Star und Board Anwalt Ernie kann ja mal paar Vorschläge machen was da machbar wäre.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Blumen, aber...

so etwas wie eine Sammelklage kennt das dt. Recht nicht - das Schweizer Recht kenne ich leider nicht!

Jedoch wären wir gegenüber dem Tieranwalt da drüben schon nach allg. Grundsätzen nicht klagebefugt, da wir dadurch nicht tangiert, geschweige denn beschwert sind.

Zudem haben wir als dt. Angler mit der Sache (prozessrechtlich) ohnehin nichts am Hut, es sei denn, ein dt. Angler wird in so einem Verfahren da drüben mal angeklagt - das ist dann aber alleine dessen und nicht unser aller Bier!(zumindest prozessual - moralisch können wir bei ihm sein, aber rechtlich isser da alleine!).

Ich befürchte ohnehin bald eine Kriegserklärung der Schweiz gegen Deutschland, weil deren beste Einnahmequelle gerade wegen uns ins wanken gerät! *G*

Jedoch sollte der schweizer Richter dem Vogel von Anwalt mal klar machen, dass auf Seiten des Anglers kein sog. "rechtmäßiges Alternativverhalten" möglich war, dass für den Fisch schonender und gefahrloser gewesen wäre.

Das Kappen der Schnur, ohne zu drillen, mithin also mit einer vermutlich beträchtlichen Schnurlänge ist keine solche Alternative.

Wer so etwas vorschlägt, dessen Sachkunde und auch dessen Verstand sollte man in Zweifel ziehen!(vielleicht gibt es dort so etwas wie eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde ???...die ist in Deutschland allerdings 3x"F"=formlos, fristlos & i.d.R. fruchtlos!).

Klar, das NICHT-ANGELN wäre schonender gewesen, aber das steht Gott sei Dank (noch?) nicht zur Debatte!

Ich denke auch, dass es sich um einen profilierungswilden Kollegen handelt, der nun endlich einmal (leider an der falschen Stelle) die Gelegenheit ergreift, um seine existenzberechtigung zu beweisen und vermutlich scharf auf Presse ist.
Was hat D. Bohlen mal gesagt: "Besser schlechte Presse, als keine Presse".
Und der armselige Anwalt ist jetzt jedenfalls namentlich bekannt, was ihm vermutlich mit einem "seriösen" Fall nicht geglückt wäre.

Denn auch wenn er ein Depp ist, Aufmerksamkeit hat er nun - wenn auch eine sehr fragwürdige!

Der Freispruch ist korrekt & eine weitere Instanz kostet nur Geld & wird in der Sache kein anderes Ergebnis bringen können!

Ernie


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

hmmm, hmmmm, einerseits, andererseits...
wisst ihr was?
ich bin froh, wenn ich am wasser bin und keinen hirni von der einen und keinen hirni der anderen (der angeblich 'unseren') seite treffe.
ist ja nicht zum aushalten die beckmesserei hier

beispiel: 
'schnur abschneiden' (argument des klagenden anwalts)
hui, da wird gestresst ohne ende, hecht verludert, das arme tier... usw. usw., 'sowas nennt sich tierschützer..."

anderereseits weiß(!) ein AB-lesender aus vielen posts, dass ein geschluckter haken etc. etc. etc. noch längst nicht den qualvollen tod des edlen fischwilds bedeutet - wir lesen hier aufmerksam argumente von noch(!)aal-anglern - sondern dass der, AB-post-erwiesen unbeschadet überlebt.

wird eben viel erzählt, wenn das eis dick ist.
und wohl auch schön, sich die jacke mit reichlich empörung gewärmt zu haben.


letztlich, so nur nebenbei, konnte einem professionell blinkerndem team der sogar auf video festgehaltenene dramaturgisch verlängerte LACHS-drill (nrw) noch nicht mal zum schaden gereichen.
krieg ich plack von, von dieser 'berufsmäßigen' empörerei hier.
hab fettig.


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Habt Ihr das schon gelesen ????   KLICK KLACK  #d


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Joa gelesen......jeden Morgen gibts nun zum Frühstück ne neue Episode, diesmal sogar mit Foto des "Experten". Da wärs auch schon fast passiert, mein gerade verspeistes Müsli mitten auf dem Bildschirm. Da ich die Sauerei aber auch wieder wegmachen hätte müssen, hab ich den Tab schnell wieder geschlossen.

Gruß


----------



## Ollek (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



> anderereseits weiß(!) ein AB-lesender aus vielen posts, dass ein geschluckter haken etc. etc. etc. noch längst nicht den qualvollen tod des edlen fischwilds bedeutet - wir lesen hier aufmerksam argumente von noch(!)aal-anglern - sondern dass der, AB-post-erwiesen unbeschadet überlebt.


Jose hier scheiden sich die Geister, es gibt Angler die meinen es schadet dem Fisch nicht das Vorfach ggf. abzuschneiden oder zu kappen da sich der Haken schon irgendwie zersetzt.... auch bei Nichtaalen
Ich gehöre nicht zu denen die das Glauben zumal weit andere Faktoren zusätzlich gegeben sind die den Fisch dann beeinträchtigen  (nur so am Rande)

Der Link aus Toxics Beitrag zeigt das sich dieser Anwalt sogar darauf berufen will ...(in Zeiten von oft benutzen Edelstahldrillingen|uhoh
Man darf gespannt sein ob die Vernunft weiterhin siegt 



Jose schrieb:


> letzlich, so nur nebenbei, konnte einem professionell blinkerndem team der sogar auf video festgehaltenene dramaturgisch verlängerte LACHS-drill (nrw) noch nicht mal zum schaden gereichen.
> krieg ich plack von, von dieser 'berufsmäßigen' empörerei hier.
> hab fettig.



:gIst das was ich auch ansprach, es gibt Driller, (Angler zählt da nicht) ...drillen wieder fluchten lassen ...drillen fluchten.....drillen fluchten.....usw. obwohl längst kescherbar.
Und nebenbei steht einer mit ner Videokamera und macht abends nen 10 minütigen Drillfilm draus.

Ein mehr als gefundenes Fressen für Anwälte wie diesen der dann wiederum Recht bekommen könnte was wiederum für alle Angler....na du weist schon. 

Aus dem Grund sollte man sich so verhalten wie es Statuten, Regeln und Waidgerechtigkeit vorsehen und diese Leute kämpfen gegen Windmühlen...Der Fall aus der Schweiz belegt das sehr schön.

Ist nur meine Meinung 
Gruss


----------



## wacko (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Check ich nicht... der Tiersanwalt sagt dass er den Fisch schneller rausholen hätte müssen damit er ihn besser releasen kann? Dachte C&R ist siet neustem auch in der Schweiz verboten?


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



wacko schrieb:


> Check ich nicht... der Tiersanwalt sagt dass er den Fisch schneller rausholen hätte müssen damit er ihn besser releasen kann.....


 

Jo da grübel ick noch drüber #d

Aber wat mir nen bisschen SEHR SAUER aufstößt ist der letzte Teil des Bericht´s....

ZITAT:

Er verweist auf mehrere Gutachten, Fachliteratur und *einen Fall in Deutschland*: Das Oberlandesgericht bla...bla...bla

ZITAT ENDE.


Mich würde es wirklich nich wundern wenn das unsere Tierlui´s in DE hell aufhorchen lässt |kopfkrat

Also Jung´s, Mädel´s, Freunde des Angelhaken´s...Bitte ab jetzt nur noch Rotaugen fischen, die sind schwuppdidup an Land :q:q


----------



## Vechs (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Na ich für meinen Teil verwechsel so oft Minuten mit Sekunden, wenn ich denn schreibe hab nur 15 Sekunden gedrillt, dann könnte es auch sein das es 15 Minuten waren...
Oder halt 15 Minuten gefühlter Drill, aber mein Kumpel sagt es waren nur 15 Sekunden...

Wäre aber schon traurig wenn man nicht mal mehr das sagen darf :v


----------



## TRANSformator (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Also Jung´s, Mädel´s, Freunde des Angelhaken´s...Bitte ab jetzt nur noch Rotaugen fischen, die sind schwuppdidup an Land :q:q



Und was kommt dann? Anzeige wegen Inkaufnahme psychischer Schäden eines gesamten Fischschwarms, weil gefangenes Rotauge mit anderen Rotaugen des Schwarms befreundet oder gar verwandt war?

Mal im Ernst: Diese Leute wollen keine Kompromisse, die haben auch nicht nur ganz bestimmte Dinge der Angelei auf dem Kieker, sondern denen gehts um das gesamte Verbot der Angelfischerei und anderen Dingen, auch wenn sie wie im verlinkten Artikel angeben, es ginge nur um bestimmte Aspekte.
Die kämpfen "Schlacht" um "Schlacht", haben aber den gesamten "Krieg" im Auge. Und deswegen müssen die Gegner (in diesem Fall wir) dieser Menschen auch jede "Schlacht" kämpfen. Jede für uns verlorene "Schlacht" ist für uns ein Schritt in Richtung Verlierer. Deswegen müssen wir von Anfang an zusammenhalten und handeln und nicht erst, wenn der "Krieg" schon (fast) verloren ist.

Das klingt dem ein oder anderen wahrscheinlich zu polemisch, aber so ist es nun mal. In meinen Augen gibt es nämlich neben aller Meinungsverschiedenheiten einen weiteren Unterschied zwischen denen und uns:
Der Großteil dieser Leute packts an, während die Mehrheit der Anglerschaft überhaupt keine Ahnung von diesen Gruppierungen und deren Ideologie hat und sich damit auch garnicht erst beschäftigen möchte. Das betrifft nicht nur die Angler, sondern auch andere Gruppen, gegen die diese Tierrechtler vorgehen.
So wird die verhältnismäßige garnicht so große und mächtige Lobby dieser Tierrechtler doch zu einem großen und ernstzunehmenden Gegner. Das sieht man doch auch an den  Verboten, die wir uns (fast ohne Gegenwehr) bereits aufs Auge drücken haben lassen. 

Gruß


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Die kämpfen "Schlacht" um "Schlacht", haben aber den gesamten "Krieg" im Auge. Und deswegen müssen die Gegner (in diesem Fall wir) dieser Menschen auch jede "Schlacht" kämpfen. Jede für uns verlorene "Schlacht" ist für uns ein Schritt in Richtung Verlierer. Deswegen müssen wir von Anfang an zusammenhalten und handeln und nicht erst, wenn der "Krieg" schon (fast) verloren ist.


 

|good: ... Wo er Recht hat, da hat er Recht #6


----------



## meierchen_online (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ein Tierrechtler wie Goetschel in der Justiz - was kommt als Nächstes! Der ....... ist auch für irgendeine Schweizer Tierrechtsstiftung aktiv, die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, sich nicht nur für das Verbot von Angeln, Fischerei und Jagd einzusetzen sondern wie üblich auch für den Veganismus. Da kann man sich gleich denken, wo die Reise hingehen würde, wenn solche ....... erst richtig was zu sagen hätten -->am liebsten würden die für die ganze Welt Angel-/Jagd-/ Fleisch-/Milch-/Ei-/Honig-/Zoo-/Tierhaltungs-/Reitverbot durchsetzen. Das Blöde ist nur, dass dieses Klientel durch aktuelle Fleisch=Klimakiller-Debatte immer mehr an Gewicht gewinnt und den Rückenwind durch die Umweltfrage für sich effektiv nutzt. Bevor über den Zusammenhang zwischen Fleischkonsum und Klimawandel öffentlich diskutiert wurde, hat sich kein Schwanz für diese Sentimentalisten interessiert. Wer würde schon aus ethischen Gründen auf ein saftiges Steak verzichten? Aber jetzt bekommt diese Brut ein immer größeres Podium und posaunt groß raus, dass nur der Vegetarismus und Veganismus die Umwelt retten könne   und unter diesem Deckmantel können diese ........ schön weiter arbeiten, bis sie schließlich auch effektiv an den Regelungen zum Angeln oder Jagd drehen können. Da bekomm ich einen richtigen Hass auf diese Leute!


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Hallo Kollegen
Hab gerade die Artikel gelesen, ich glaub, ich spinn.
Bei uns in Österreich gibt´s solche Dinge zum Glück noch nicht, zumindest nicht, das ich wüßte.
Und das hat einen geschichtlichen Grund.
In Ösiland war und ist die Politik bis in den kleinsten Pimperlverein hinein verstrickt, so auch beim Sportfischen.
Es gibt 2 große Vereine: Den "Arbeiter Fischerein Verein" (von den "Roten") und die "Österreichische Fischereigesellschaft" (von den "Schwarzen") und da sitzen jeweils hohe Politiker in den Vorständen.
Das heißt, jedes Gesetz, das da solche Schwachsinnigkeiten unter Strafe stellen will, wird gleich im Parlament abgewürgt.
Und sogar einer der prominentesten Grün-Politiker (Peter Pilz) ist begeisterter Fliegenfischer.
Ich wüßte zumindest nicht, das es bei uns je einen Prozess wegen C+R, zu langen Drillzeiten oder Ähnlichen gegeben hätte, außerdem ziehen die Verine bei uns eigentlich alle am selben Strang, was man so mitbekommt.
Manchmal (aber nur manchmal) läufts doch richtig.
Lg aus Wien
Johannes


----------



## Ollek (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen
> Hab gerade die Artikel gelesen, ich glaub, ich spinn.
> Bei uns in Österreich gibt´s solche Dinge zum Glück noch nicht, zumindest nicht, das ich wüßte.



Wenns gut läuft dann ist auch alles I.O. Aber scheinbar für einige auch dort nicht so wie es soll Klick |kopfkrat (aus dem Thread Haarsträubende Angelbedingungen)

Also zumindest diese beschriebenen Bedingungen will ich mehrheitlich dann doch nicht haben

Naja wat solls
Gruss


----------



## Domini (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ich Wohne selber direkt am Zürichsee und angle hier auch viel und ich finde das eine verdammte Schweinerei! Tut mir leid wenn ich solche Wörter brauchen muss aber einen solchen Hecht kann man bei einem solchen Ufer (ist sehr Steinig mit grossen scharfen Steinen und viel kommt auch noch ein altes Rad zum hervorschein) nicht schneller landen ohne einen schurrbruch aufs spiel zusetzen und damit ein Hecht mit 30 Meter silch und einem Köder im Maul der wahrscheinlich Quahlvoll verndet wäre!
Aber ich denke das der Anwalt damit nicht durchkommt den wer weis was daraufhin noch folgen würde?


----------



## bigfish09 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Und hier kann man das Urteil lesen.
http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/Vernichtendes-Hechturteil-fuer-Tierschuetzer-11999854


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Hallo Ollek
Erstmal, es ist ein Unterschied zwischen vereinsinternen Regeln, die einen natürlich schon den Spaß verderben können, und Gesetzten, wegen denen man vor Gericht kommt.
Ich denk mal, Vereine mit idiotischen, anglerfeindlichen Regeln gibts überal und nicht zu knapp, aber es gibt auch andere.
Ich fische zB. an einen Gewässer mitten in Wien (Alte Donau), dort darf ich Nachtfischen, Bootfischen, (im beschränkten Maße) Anfüttern usw.
Und auch an anderen Gewässern, wo ich manchmal auf Tageskarte geh, sind die Regeln mehr oder weniger akzeptabel.
Meistens sinds jedoch die eigenen Kollegen, die solche Regeln provozieren.
Bei uns zB. gabs füher Angler, die haben vom Boot aus ganze Mistkübel voll Mais ausgeleert, der dann am Boden vergammelt ist, dann kam die Regel, nur mehr "eine Handvoll  Futter vor Beginn des Angelns". Wenn der Kontrollor mich jetzt dabei sieht, wie ich 100 Boillis reinschieß, sag er aber nichts.
Aber nochmal, hier gehts ja um Gesetze, die einen Angler plötzlich vor Gericht bringen können und die gibts bei uns, gottseidank, bisher noch nicht.
Lasst euch nicht den Spaß verderben und immer drann denken: Einen  einzelnen Finger kann man brechen, eine Faust nicht.
Lg
Johannes


----------



## lahstedt (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Tierschutz muss ein:m, aber dieses geht wirklich zu weit|krach:. Manch einer hat halt das im Kopf, was andere ausscheiden:v. Ich kann nur jedem Tierschützer sagen, seht euch die Mästereien (Schweine, Rinder, Geflügel) und die Schlachthöfe an, dann seht ihr was Tierquälerei ist:r. Alternativ hierzu kann man auch in diversen Tierheimen Tierquälerei gut beobachten . Kurz, überall wo das Tier zur Kapitalbildung benutzt wird steht der Tierschutz weit weit hinten an |uhoh:. Aber Tierquälerei beim angeln ........ #d
Ich erkläre mich gern bereit dazu, jeden Tierschützer einmal zu zeigen, was unser Angelverein allein für die Umwelt tut (in dieser leben auch Tiere) um eine ausgewogene Flora und Fauna zu bekommen #6.

Wolfgang  



ThomasL schrieb:


> nun drehen auch bei uns die Tierschützer völlig am Rad:
> 
> http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich...etzt-ein-Fall-fuer-den-Richter/story/11220215


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wenns gut läuft dann ist auch alles I.O. Aber scheinbar für einige auch dort nicht so wie es soll Klick |kopfkrat (aus dem Thread Haarsträubende Angelbedingungen)
> 
> Also zumindest diese beschriebenen Bedingungen will ich mehrheitlich dann doch nicht haben
> 
> ...




servus ollek!

den beitrag würde ich nicht 1:1 für gegeben nennen.
so schlecht sind die bedingungen wirklich nicht.nur an einigen wenigen gewässern.
ich darf bei mir an der donau und neusiedlersee auch alles machen.
lg rob


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Jeden tag ersticken milionen fische auf riesigen fischereischiffen und wegen einem Hecht der getötet wurde regen sich die tierschützer so auf.

Solche "TIERSCHÜTZER":vmich an.


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Jeden tag ersticken milionen fische auf riesigen fischereischiffen und wegen einem Hecht der getötet wurde regen sich die tierschützer so auf.
> 
> Solche "TIERSCHÜTZER":vmich an.


 

Jo, die denken (für ihre Sache) richtig. "Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen" .... Uff Deutsch... Brechen wa erst die kleinen, und dann geht´s an die Großen ... |krach:


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Hat jemand nen Link vom Urteil?

Der eine Link ist leer.....find da iwie keinen Artikel!


ah grad zufällig wo anderst das Urteil gefunden  http://www.petri-heil.ch/magazin/an...ml?tt_news=101506&backPID=48&cHash=157eb25f89


----------



## meierchen_online (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Link vom Urteil?
> 
> Der eine Link ist leer.....find da iwie keinen Artikel!
> 
> ...



http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/11999854

bitte sehr. schön in szene gesetzt und passend zur überschrift, das belämmerte gesicht vom niedergeschlagenen tierrechtsanwalt goetschel    da muss der selbsternannte tierbefreier wohl noch ein bisschen propagieren, hetzen und heucheln bis sein traum von einer bambiwelt ohne fischerei & jagd real wird.


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



ThomasL schrieb:


> nun drehen auch bei uns die Tierschützer völlig am Rad:
> 
> http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/region/Der-tolle-Hecht-aus-dem-Zuerichsee-ist-jetzt-ein-Fall-fuer-den-Richter/story/11220215



Hi Thomas!

Bei uns wird ja schon einiges geboten in Sachen "scheinheiliger" Debatte. Aber, dass man nach kurzer Zeit die Schnur zu kappen hat, auf so eine (tolle) Idee ist noch keiner gekommen.


----------



## dramone (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

und hier im fernsehen
http://www.telezueri.ch/index.php?id=60868


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



dramone schrieb:


> und hier im fernsehen
> http://www.telezueri.ch/index.php?id=60868



Lol ich bin hier oben aus dem hohen Norden ja einiges gewohnt, was Dialekte angeht, aber wenn ich nicht wüsste worum es geht, würd ich nur Bahnhof verstehen. Ich hör nur ein "ch" nach dem andern.:q


----------



## Ollek (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Lol ich bin hier oben aus dem hohen Norden ja einiges gewohnt, was Dialekte angeht, aber wenn ich nicht wüsste worum es geht, würd ich nur Bahnhof verstehen. Ich hör nur ein "ch" nach dem andern.:q




Hast Recht, ich muss mir jetzt erstmal sächsisch reinziehen als Ausgleich...:q

Aber im grossem und ganzen kämpfen die Tierschützer um Argumente und vergleichen Äpfel mit Birnen um halbwegs Erklärungen zu haben.

Stierkämpfe in Pamplona ist etwas ganz anderes als Fische angeln und verwerten...genau wie die Jagd nicht mit dem spanischen Sport gleichzusetzen ist.

man darf weiterhin gespannt zusehen bei diesem Possenspiel

Gruss


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

......


----------



## BöhserZwerg (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...HAHAHAHAHAHA|muahah:#v
ja wunderbar...wie bekloppt muss man sein um so n ahufen ökofritzen überhaupt gegen einen "schweren Fall von Fischerei" klagen zu lassen?Also jeder soll seine persönliche Meinung haben und die muss auch nicht immer deckungsgleich mit dem Gesetz sein,aber sowas?Da muss man schon ordentlich was gequalmt haben oder extrem besoffen sein um so n Blödsinn zu verzapfen.Also wirklich da kann man doch nur sagen:

Minderwerigkeitskomplexe?Versuchste Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen?...Naja..

Beste Grüsse
Matthes


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> aber wenn ich nicht wüsste worum es geht, würd ich nur Bahnhof verstehen. Ich hör nur ein "ch" nach dem andern.:q




Hehe glaub ich,ich verstehs auch nur weil wir früher Jahrelang bald jedes WE meist in Zürich waren um Party zu machen.


Also das Video ist echt der absolute Knaller,was für Spastiker,wie kann man nur so nen Dreck daherlabern....die gehen langsam echt zu weit.

*Aber das Thema ist noch LÄNGST nicht gegessen.*



Was ist dann mit den ganzen Berufsfischern die die Netze Stundenlang durchs Wasser ziehen ????

Was ist mit den Reusenfischern ????

Was ist mit den Krebsfischern die die Krebse Tagelang in Ihren Wassertankst drin lassen und zum Schluß die Krebse mit den Füßen reindrücken weil der Tank schon so voll ist das se normal garnicht mehr reinpassen würden usw,.... so fallen mir wohl noch Hunderte andere Sachen ein die bei weitem schlimmer sind als das hier!




*Diese Sache hier sollte einige Karpfen Angler mal zum nachdenken anregen ob das okay ist was se da teilweise veranstalten,vorallem diejenigen die die Fische elends lange außer Wasser lassen nur um Ihre Fotos machen zu können,**das Bild was manche da verbreiten überträgt sich leider auf jeden einzelnen Angler,denkt mal drübert nach!!!*


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *Diese Sache hier sollte einigen Karpfen Anglern mal zu überlegen geben,vorallem diejenigen die die Fische elends lange außer Wasser lassen nur um Ihre Fotos machen zu können,**das Bild was manche da verbreiten überträgt sich leider auf uns alle,denkt mal drübert nach!!!*



oh, es wird mal wieder Zeit für:


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

..........


----------



## Domini (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Lol ich bin hier oben aus dem hohen Norden ja einiges gewohnt, was Dialekte angeht, aber wenn ich nicht wüsste worum es geht, würd ich nur Bahnhof verstehen. Ich hör nur ein "ch" nach dem andern.:q


 

findsch du das mir käi schonä dialäkt häi?
also üs schwizär chunt oiäs sächsisch au me we holändisch vor wiä dütsch! 

Was findet ihr einfacher zum verstehen: Schweizerdeutsch oder Holländisch?


----------



## Ollek (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Domini schrieb:


> Was findet ihr einfacher zum verstehen: Schweizerdeutsch oder Holländisch?








  Holländisch...is ganz easy :m


----------



## dramone (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



> Nur so zur Info wir gehen hier gerade ein neuen weg DAV VDSF =1 Verband,die Aussage Angeln darf nicht als Nahrungserwerb gesehen werden,Angeln muss das Angeln selber sein,zeigt wo das von Schützerseiten hinaus laufen könnte.



und genau darum geht es im kern, auch hier in der schweiz. und eben eine solche einstellung ist aus tschg sicht nicht vertretbar (ob zurecht oder nicht)

vor gericht wird nun die gretchenfrage entschieden, "was tschg konformes angeln ist bzw. eben nicht ist"


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Domini schrieb:


> Was findet ihr einfacher zum verstehen: Schweizerdeutsch oder Holländisch?



Ohne Witz, Holländisch versteh ich relativ gut. Das mag aber damit zusammenhängen, dass ich auch nur knapp 20-25 min von der Grenze weg wohne und gerade die "Alten" noch relativ vel platt sprechen, was dem Holländischen relativ ähnlich ist.

Beim Schweizerdeutsch brech ich mir die Ohren (ja im Ohr gibts Knochen, falls es nicht jeder wusste|supergri)


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Grütze wa mieinander was heißt du brichst dir die ohrlie ? 

Mal Ernsthaft 

Schwiezerdeutsch 
und 
Bayern 

Versteh ich noch aber soanen von der Waaterkant oder so eine holländische Bibermischling mit ihren Dämmen da geht gar nichts mehr. 
Vor allem wenn sie 5 Krügerl intus haben


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Is ja hier so geil,anstatt dem armen Mann in den Bergen zu helfen und den ganzen Irren Schützern zu zeigen was Angler für eine Macht haben können,
zerfleischen wir uns mal wieder selbst.


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Servus. Muß auch meinen Senf dazugeben. Das man die Ausrüstung auf die zu erwartende Fischgröße und Art wählen sollte ist doch logisch. Machen auch ein großteil der Angler, Ausnahmen gibts natürlich überall. Wenn ich gezielt auf Karpfen fische werd ich keine 0,14er Schnur nehmen wenn hauptsächlich Großkarpfen zu erwarten sind. Genau so werd ich am Forellenbach nicht mit 40er Geflochtener aufkreuzen. Ich finde das wir Angler schon wissen welches Gerät angepasst ist. Wie gesagt die Ausnahmen gibts überall aber ich denke das es recht wenige sind. Ich hätte noch einige Persönliche Anmerkungen nur gibts dann wieder Zwist also lass ichs lieber.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## locotus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Eine kleine selbsterlebte Geschichte zu diesem Thema. Ich war  auf Barsche aus. Dementsprechend viel auch das Gerät aus Spinrute mit einem WG von max. 35 gr und eine Rolle in 2000 Größe. Als Köder kamen Gummis von max. 5 cm zum Einsatz. Auf diesen Gummifisch biss etwas was dann Katz und Maus mit mir gespielt hat. Für ein paar Sekunden gab der Fisch mir das Gefühl, ich könnte ihn landen aber er holte wohl nur Schwung für einen Run, dem ich mit Rute und Rolle nichts entgegenzusetzen hatte. NAch ca. 60 oder 70 m gabs dann ein kurzes Schütteln in der Schnur und der Spuk war vorbei. Nur eine Woche später konnte ich an gleicher Stelle mit der selben Ausrüstung einen Hecht von ca. 70 cm ohne Probleme landen.

Was ich damit sagen will, es kann immer sein, dass ein Ausnahmefisch einsteigt, deswegen werd ich aber bestimmt nicht beim Barschangeln jetzt mit einem "Besenstiel" anrücken.

Wenn man es natürlich von vornherein auf große Fische abgesehen hat, sollte das Gerät schon entsprechend gewählt werden.


----------



## olaf70 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ja, klar kann es angehen, daß ein Monsterhecht einen Miniwobbler nimmt oder sich ein 20kG Karpfen an ein paar Maden vergreift.
Aber wie oft kommt sowas vor ? Also mir ehrlich gesagt (leider) noch nie !
Trotzdem verwende ich beim Spinnfischen immer ein Stahlvorfach.
Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## andy72 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



> Und, vielleicht noch dazu eine Frage an die Spezies, wie lange dauert denn der Drill eines gezielt und mit dem "richtigen" Material beangelten 2,20 Welses bzw. eines 40pfündigen Karpfens, der in 100 Entfernung beißt?


24 kilo spiegelkarpfen 35 minuten und ich spreche hier nicht von so nem boiliegefüllten spanferkel sondern nem natürlich abgewachsenen karpfen in einem unserer vereinsgewässer wobei ich zeuge war ! an raubfischen hab ich persönlich jetzt noch nichts gefangen was solche masse hatte wie 1,30 hecht oder 2,20 wels


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



andy72 schrieb:


> 24 kilo spiegelkarpfen 35 minuten




Das ist das übliche, standardisierte Zeitfenster für mitteleuropäische Süßwasserspezies.
Die allgemeingültige Regel, die sich daraus ableitet, besagt demnach, daß pro Kilo Fischgewicht mit einer Drillzeit von 1,458min zu rechen ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Das ist doch aber jetzt Quatsch!#d


----------



## Dart (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Und welchen Multiplikator muß ich nu für Flüsse in Abhängigkeit zur Fließgeschwindigkeit nehmen.|kopfkrat
Ich seh da schon schlaflose Nächte auf mich zukommen.|bigeyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Rainer, du weißt nüscht!

Einfach 'ne zwofünfunddreißiger Strömungspauschale mit neunzehner Fluktuationsinterrapsis reinrechnen!


----------



## Dart (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Rainer, du weißt nüscht!
> 
> Einfach 'ne zwofünfunddreißiger Strömungspauschale mit neunzehner Fluktuationsinterrapsis reinrechnen!


Manno, da hätte ich Dussel auch selber drauf kommen müssen, schäääm.|bigeyes
Thx Sten.|wavey:


----------



## Eisbär14 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ja super und was ist mit der nicht zu verachtenden Strömungspauschalabdrift bei steigendem oder fallendem Wasserstand und dem daraus resultierendem Winddruck auf die nun freiliegende oder unter Wasser befindliche Mono o. multifile Schnur


----------



## Dart (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ja super und was ist mit der nicht zu verachtenden Strömungspauschalabdrift bei steigendem oder fallendem Wasserstand und dem daraus resultierendem Winddruck auf die nun freiliegende oder unter Wasser befindliche Mono o. multifile Schnur


 Wenn ich Sten nicht völlig mißverstanden habe(vermutlich nicht), ist das schon in die neunzehner Fluktuationsinterrapsis mitintegriert, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es da wirklich feinabgestufte Untersuchungen bzgl. monofiler und multifiler Schnüre gibt.|kopfkrat


----------



## locotus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

So geht das nicht, ihr macht euch das zu einfach. Der neunzehner Fluktuationsinterrapsis ist nur für Flüsse mit Güterschiffsverkehr gedacht, da hier der Quersog verursacht durch das Bug-Heck-Gefälle einen entscheidenen Einfluss auf die Strömungspauschalabdrift hat. Also alles auf Anfang und neu aufgebaut.|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Dummes Gelatsch!!

Für Flüsse mit Güterschiffsverkehr muß entsprechend der sechs Freiheitsgrade eines Schiffes in die zwofünfunddreißiger Strömungspauschale eine Indignierte Ichneumonidenkonduktanz mit Komputationskoeffizienten eingerechnet werden.
Die neunzehner Fluktuationsinterrapsis ist der Pauschalparameter für die europäische Liquidliqueszens!


----------



## powermike1977 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

jungs, angelt ihr am akw oder was nehmt ihr fuer ne lektuere mit zum ansitz? witzig-da ist wohl jeder biss linear vorhersehbar-traum!


----------



## Dart (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dummes Gelatsch!!
> 
> Für Flüsse mit Güterschiffsverkehr muß entsprechend der sechs Freiheitsgrade eines Schiffes in die zwofünfunddreißiger Strömungspauschale eine Indignierte Ichneumonidenkonduktanz mit Komputationskoeffizienten eingerechnet werden.
> Die neunzehner Fluktuationsinterrapsis ist der Pauschalparameter für die europäische Liquidliqueszens!


Hi Sten
Auch wenn du sicherlich einer der Wegbereiter und Pioniere der Fluktuationsinterrapsis bist, sollte die Kommunikation eher nicht auf akademischen Niveau laufen...sonst kommt womöglich noch ein Schlaumeier mit den möglichen Auswirkungen der Kontinentaldrift....dann wird es wirklich zu heftig.|kopfkrat


----------



## locotus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Mein Kopf raucht immer noch. Ich hab das ganze für mein Hausgewässer nachgerechnet. Sten du hast recht. Unter Berücksichtigung aller von dir genannten Parameter ergibt sich eine vernünftige Verlaufsfunktion für die Drilldauer in Abhänigkeit von der Größe. Gleichzeitig läßt die Grenzwertbestimmung der ersten Ableitung direkte Rückschlüsse auf die Maximalgröße der verschiedenen Fische zu. Daher kann ich jetzt mit Sicherheit sagen, es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis hier der erste 1,60+ m Hecht präsentiert wird, der mathematische Beweis ist erbracht, es gibt sie.:q


----------



## Koghaheiner (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Das ist alles völliger Blödsinn, ohne die Wassertemperatur und die dazugehörige Dichteänderung, sowohl des Wasser als auch die des verwendeten Materials, geht in eurer Beispielrechnung gar nix und führt nur zu völlig unscharfen Ergebnissen, da könntet ihr auch grob über den Daumen peilen oder im Kaffeesatz lesen. Die Fließgrenzen-_Dichte-Korrelation_ führt zu einem turbulenten Impulsaustausch, förderhin auch Eigendynamik von Dichteströmen genannt und somit zu einer erheblichen Beeinflussung der Drillzeit. So, und jetzt rechnet mal schön
 :q

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## locotus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: jetzt drehen sie völlig am Rad*

Ach nööö mag nicht mehr rechnen, will lieber ans Wasser, an das flüssige ohne das weiße.


----------

